# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  البهمني في التسجيلات دي هو

## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو عارفيين انا كل البهمني في جوطة التسجيلات دي هو ارجاع الفتي الذهبي ( وارغووو) هل هو راجع ام لا 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هلا ابو نزار وين يا راجل و الله و احشنا يا قلب و كلنا معك نتمنى عودة وورغو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*والله انا كمان يا رياض
الموضوع دا مغلغلني جنس غلغلة
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتو عارفيين انا كل البهمني في جوطة التسجيلات دي هو ارجاع الفتي الذهبي ( وارغووو) هل هو راجع ام لا 



اعمل اضان قافلة والتانية قافلة 
عارف فترة التسجيلات دي زي سباق الخيل في التراب 
ما بتعرف المتقدم منو والفايز منو الا في خط النهاية
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أوووووووو أبونزار كيفك . . . و الله ليك وحشة
*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*والله كلهم مهميين  احمد الباشا كيف بس والله انا اقول الدافى دا شوفو غيرو
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*وارغوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  بس ؟  لكن  مع  مجلس  الأداره   الله  يستر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كفايه انو عامل للرشاريش سهر الجداد
نتمنى ان تتم اعادته سريعا جدا 
ماتنسوا آخر مباراه ليهو مع للزعيم سجل الهاتريك !!
مرحبا بك ابو نزار ومشتاقين لى ريحة الزريبة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اول حاجة عود لينا انت يا حبيب وارغو امرو  هين
 مشتاقين يا قلب
*

----------


## عثمان قنجاري

*انت ما تركب موترك الشين وتمشي الاتحاد العام وتجيب الاخبار من جوه الجوه 
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتو عارفيين انا كل البهمني في جوطة التسجيلات دي هو ارجاع الفتي الذهبي ( وارغووو) هل هو راجع ام لا 



22222222222
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله نحنا كلنا راجين عودة وارغو دي
بالجد مجلس المريخ بيكون بيعمل في كوكب اخر لو مارجع لينا وارغو
وبنشك في مريخيتهم اذا عملو عكس كده
*

----------


## ايداهور22

*واااااااااااارغو الهلال حاااااااااااااااااارقو
*

----------


## Deimos

*عودة وارغو مطلب جماهيري ...

تسلم يا رياض ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان قنجاري
					

انت ما تركب موترك الشين وتمشي الاتحاد العام وتجيب الاخبار من جوه الجوه 



هههههههههاااااي

عمنا عثمان قنجاري منور والله ...

إنت من زمن الموتر الشين ياخي رياض إتطور وعمل ليه موتر زي الموتر ومسميه وارغو كمان ...

كورنر :
الموتر القديم كان إسمه بله جابر ...
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*حمد لله على السلامة اخونا رياض لكن عملتها ظاهرة .......... برضو كلو من الموتر
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*لو لقينا لينا لاعب ارتكاز يكون افضل من وارجو
                        	*

----------

